# CLOSED



## morthael (Apr 23, 2020)

hey ya’ll i’m in the process of making my island nice but i can’t when i’ve got a pile of diys lying around! so i’ve decided to just give em away so i can finally be trash free lol.

anyway, post below and i’ll pm a dodo!

*only three diys per person!!* i want others to have a chance at this as well and not just one person filling up their inventory! if i see anyone breaking this rule or generally being weird/suspicious on my island, i will boot people out and you will be named the reason why!

i also have extra lily and tulip seeds (that i was gonna give to a friend but they no longer need) so feel free to help yourself!

leif is also here selling pink/white azaleas and blue/pink hydrangeas! and rolf is handing out tea table diys!! if you’re interested in leif and/or rolf, please let me know in your post so i can give you time to talk to both of them, thanks!


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm interested! :>


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 23, 2020)

Could i come visit?? I need hydrangeas c:  thank you for doing this!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 23, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## audtt (Apr 23, 2020)

hello! i would love to join!!


----------



## amylase (Apr 23, 2020)

Hiya, I'd like to stop by please.


----------



## January (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll come by!
[edit] Oh! And if possible I'd like to chat to rolf and leif, but if not no worries :3


----------



## morthael (Apr 23, 2020)

drchoo said:


> Would like to visit!





audtt said:


> hello! i would love to join!!


you guys will be up after the first two are out, hang tight!


----------



## MayorMudkip (Apr 23, 2020)

hi! i'd love to come through for the hydrangeas and tea table recipe


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello!! I would love to come by!


----------



## akimaki (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come!! Can bring a few extra diys to keep it going if you want (i have a bunch too)


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for doing this! I would love to come by and see Leif and Rolf! Been needing that DIY!


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## morthael (Apr 23, 2020)

January said:


> I'll come by!
> [edit] Oh! And if possible I'd like to chat to rolf and leif, but if not no worries :3


you can totally come by to talk to them! you’ll be in the next group as soon as the current group leaves!


----------



## erinnashh (Apr 23, 2020)

would like to visit!


----------



## Hyllin (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to come by and see leif and rolf


----------



## lambshu (Apr 23, 2020)

ty for doing this! if youre still doing it id love to come by


----------



## morthael (Apr 23, 2020)

hello all! thanks for your patience, i’m trying to go down the list as fast as i can so hang tight!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 23, 2020)

Would love to come! I am Konomi from Dango!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 23, 2020)

Would like to visit as well~

Just interested in any DIY that I don't know


----------



## sproutsprite (Apr 23, 2020)

hi! if you're still online, i would love to take a look at the diys, leif, and rolf!


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 23, 2020)

morthael said:


> hey ya’ll i’m in the process of making my island nice but i can’t when i’ve got a pile of diys lying around! so i’ve decided to just give em away so i can finally be trash free lol.
> 
> anyway, post below and i’ll pm a dodo!
> 
> ...


If this is still available, may I please come?


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 24, 2020)

I'd like to come and talk to rolf as well!


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 24, 2020)

Have you got many DIYs left? Would like to visit if possible please


----------



## morthael (Apr 24, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> Have you got many DIYs left? Would like to visit if possible please


There’s about 16 left if you’d like to come take a look!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 24, 2020)

Is this still open? I'm interested <3 Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## morthael (Apr 24, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> Is this still open? I'm interested <3 Thanks for the opportunity


Still open, I’ll PM as soon as space allows!


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 24, 2020)

MegBeth said:


> If this is still available, may I please come?


Yes please!!!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 24, 2020)

i'd like to come as well whenever you have room!


----------



## Bellxis (Apr 24, 2020)

i would love to come if possible c:


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, if Leif is still available, I'd love to visit please.


----------



## unravel (Apr 24, 2020)

Would like to visit


----------



## morthael (Apr 24, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> Hi, if Leif is still available, I'd love to visit please.





unravel said:


> Would like to visit


I’ll PM as soon as there’s space!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Going to close the thread now. Everyone above will be honored!


----------

